# Heights Farm dog food. Opinions



## creaky (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi.
Rosie is currently on dried dog (puppy) food from Heights Farm in Bolton UK.
I just wondered whether anyone else has tried it and because I don't understand what most of the ingredients do I wondered if people could check it out at www.heightsfarmpetfoods.co.uk and let me know what they think.

Thanks
Angie


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Not tried this sorry .. I feed Barking Heads to my dogs and have done for some time now, I am happy with it. I happy that my dogs enjoy it, I like the ingredients, I feel I am feeding good quality food to my dogs, also my dogs health is good and their toilets are good. 

All I would say is read the ingredients and find a food that you are happy to feed your dog and a food your dog enjoys.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, from a quick look, the salmon and potato variety looks pretty good but the other varieties aren't so great. The main and bulk ingredient is rice in those flavours. An easy way to work meat/carbs ratio is that the first named ingredient is the greater in the food. Ideally you would be looking to find meat as first ingredient.


----------



## creaky (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks Karen,
I will check out the ingredients a bit more.
I just wish choosing the right dog food was easier. I know alot of people on here feed RAW but being a vegetarian I don't think I could stomach it. I do give Rosie Sardines and meaty treats for variety though.

Somebody told me that Heights Farm pet food was very similar to James Wellbeloved so thats why I thought I would see what you seasoned experts say.

Jo Jo, I have ordered a back of Puppy Days to try but it has worried me about the recent posts about Barley being added so I will have to see.

I don't know what I would do without this forum and hopefully one day I will be in a position to advise people instead of always asking questions. lol.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Heights farm dog food has barley in it too, except the salmon flavour.
Barking heads puppy days food is barley free


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Barking Heads Puppy Days does not have barley and the 2 recipes which do/did have barley in have been or are being changed to contain no barley ... plus Barking Heads do listen to their customers and know what we and our dogs want .. ie they have a new puppy recipe coming soon and also some grain free recipes, plus the new treats which seem to be going down well ... I personally feel it really is a good brand


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I called them for advice the other day JoJo, they're a great company!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creaky (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your advice.

I have some Barking Heads on the way so fingers crossed that Rosie takes to it.

Angie


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I checked my new unopened bag last night, no barley in the puppy days  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

